# How to possible Hack New Switch/Lite



## sbaq (Oct 4, 2019)

I think the only way to hack the patched, New und Lite Switchs is trough the GameCard Slot, like with 2/3DS. Maybe with rewritable Cards and Homebrew App on an Hacked Switch or xci on SD-Card an Module ..

What do u think?


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 4, 2019)

Brilliant idea, let me know when you finish building said device and I'll test for ya!


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Oct 4, 2019)

Sadly not because it is impossible to write an flashcard that the switch will read


----------



## godreborn (Oct 4, 2019)

Kafluke said:


> Brilliant idea, let me know when you finish building said device and I'll test for ya!



off topic: always love the avatar of your dog.    I'm a dog lover myself.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Oct 4, 2019)

Yea, not possible.


----------



## Wuigi (Oct 4, 2019)

Generally the crypto including that of the game cards on the switch is really good this time according to Sciresm, the creator of atmosphere.
The only major flaws in the switch were because of nvidia and not nintendo.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 4, 2019)

Hobrew ftw.


----------



## smf (Oct 4, 2019)

I can has hobrew?


----------



## nero99 (Oct 4, 2019)

smf said:


> I can has hobrew?


no. you will get a Hebrew and you will like it


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 4, 2019)

I love this kind of discusions.

I laugh a lot.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 4, 2019)

nero99 said:


> no. you will get a Hebrew and you will like it



It's a bunch of hoodoo


----------



## snoofly (Oct 4, 2019)

hands down best thread of the week.
gimme some hobrew


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 4, 2019)

godreborn said:


> off topic: always love the avatar of your dog.    I'm a dog lover myself.


He's an Australian shepherd border collie mix. Hes the best dog I've ever had. Love him to pieces!


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 5, 2019)

Kafluke said:


> He's an Australian shepherd border collie mix. Hes the best dog I've ever had. Love him to pieces!


----------

